# Facebook problème publication photos en 4g



## southpark (9 Mai 2016)

Salut à tous , 

J'ai un souci avec l'application officiel Facebook lorsque mon iPhone 6s Plus est connecté en 4g ! Lorsque je prend une photos et que je veux la partager sur mon mur , l'app photos me dit votre photos sera publié mais ça ne vas pas elle ce publié pas , mais lorsque que fait cette manœuvre en wifi jamais de souci ! J'ai fait un essais avec Twitter en 4g pas de souci , avais vous déjà rencontré ce souci avec l'app Facebook , merci [emoji6]


----------



## city1 (9 Mai 2016)

Désinstalles et réinstalles l'application pour voir


----------



## southpark (9 Mai 2016)

city1 a dit:


> Désinstalles et réinstalles l'application pour voir



et déjà essayé et ça change rien


----------



## city1 (9 Mai 2016)

aïe je présume un bug de l'application  . Perso je n'ai pas ce problème sur iPhone 6s


----------



## southpark (10 Mai 2016)

Comme tu dit peut-être un bug de l'app , c'est bizarre [emoji46] et à mon avis si je réinstalle iOS et que après je fait une restauration le problème sera le même


----------



## city1 (10 Mai 2016)

Tu peux toujours essayer  mais je ne penses pas vu que la suppression et la ré-installation de l'application n'a rien donnée ... Attends une éventuelle correction ou tentes toujours une restauration si la MAJ met du temps à venir


----------



## southpark (10 Mai 2016)

je vient de faire un essaie avec l'app Facebook , j'ai publier une photos depuis l'app et ça fonctionne , donc le souci vient de du partage depuis l'app photos de l'iPhone , ce soir je vais réinstaller iOS 9 et puis restaurer depuis une save iTunes on verra


----------



## city1 (10 Mai 2016)

Tiens nous au jus


----------



## southpark (10 Mai 2016)

Je fait ça ce soir en rentrant du boulot ;-)


----------



## southpark (11 Mai 2016)

southpark a dit:


> Je fait ça ce soir en rentrant du boulot ;-)



Les serveurs de Apple sont encore super en Forme , 4 heures pour télécharger iOS 9.3.1 , et je suis en VDSL2 
Vais laisser tourner l'iMac la nuit , et ferait la restauration demain matin


----------



## southpark (11 Mai 2016)

Voilà réinstallation de iOS 9.3.1 puis restauration de une sauvegarde via iTunes et toujours ce souci en 4G , à mon avis je suis le seule au monde à avoir ce problème


----------



## southpark (13 Mai 2016)

Mise à jour de l'app Facebook hier , et malheureusement pas de changement et plus qu'a attendre une mise à jour de IOS , vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus


----------



## southpark (19 Mai 2016)

southpark a dit:


> Mise à jour de l'app Facebook hier , et malheureusement pas de changement et plus qu'a attendre une mise à jour de IOS , vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus [/QUOTE
> 
> pour l'instant la mise à jour iOS 9 de cette semaine règle mon souci


----------



## jeff01 (22 Mai 2016)

J'ai le même problème depuis un moment. Plusieurs mises à jour de l'application n'ont rien changé.


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## bricbroc (25 Mai 2016)

Exactement le même problème chez moi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

